# Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung



## Defenz0r (13. Juli 2012)

*Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Hallo, mein Schrank ( Pressspan ) Vibriert ab ca 40 hZ wenn ich etwas aufdrehe.
Selbst wenn der Subwoofer 3 m entfernt steht vibriert der Schrank noch mit.
Steht auf Spikes -> Grantiplatte -> Schockabsorber
Wir haben Fliesen.
Abstand vom Schrank bis zur Wand sinds ca 10 cm.
Was ich mir bereits ergoogelt hab was aber schlecht bzw zu teuer war:

Bitumen ? Im Zimmer niemals wg Asbest
Schaumstoff? Zu Teuer
Mit andren Holzplatten Verstärken? Unnötig, da könnt ich auch gleich nen neuen Schrank kaufen.
Alubutyl noch teurer
Spiegelband? Sicher das das klappt?
Wenn ja müsste ich bestimmt alles damit verkleiden.
Wenn die Schranktüren offen sind ists nicht viel besser, die vibrieren auch mit , genauso wie Rückwand, Boden, Seitenteile.
Neuer Schrank ? ne der Schrank is noch neu .


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Bitumen und Asbest? ^^ Wenn überhaupt, dann sind minimale Spuren innerhalb des Bitumen, die gar nicht außen geöangen können - das wäre ansonsten soweiso verboten, so was hier in D zu verkaufen.  

Und Schaumstoff zu teuer? ^^    Wo hast Du geschaut? Es muss ja kein "Dachisolations-HighTech"-Schaumstoff sein   Frag doch einfach mal bei einem Handwerkbetrieb oder Baumarkt, ob die noch irgendwas an Packungs-Dämmmaterial über haben, was schaumstoffartig ist. 

Du musst halt offenbar den Schrank "entkoppeln", nicht den Sub. Evlt auch unter den Schrank was legen, zB im Baumarkt gibt es für 50cent bis 1,50€ Styropor-PLatten mit ca 1cm Dicke. 

Evlt hilft es sogar schon ein wenig, wenn Du im unteren Bereich des Schrankes was schwereres reinlegst, damit der Schrank vom Scherpunkt her stabiler steht.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Entschuldigung, die Info von Asbest stammte nicht von mir.
Schaumstoff?
Ich hab mal bei ebay geschaut, unter 40€ war das nix xD.
Styropor hab ich da.
Der Schrank ist Etwas schwer, glaube eher das das Styropor bricht.
Könnte aber Absorber drunter legen ^^
Bzw halbe Tennisbälle
Es liegen 30 kg Trainingsgewicht im unteren Bereich des Schrankes, soviel dazu lol^^

Schrank :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Also, es wäre ja nicht schlimm, wenn das Styropor kaputtgeht - es dämpft ja trotzdem noch. Und ggf. kann man auch Styorpor zwischen Wand und Schrank stopfen, so dass der Schrank beim Vibrieren das ganze ins Styropor leitet und durch den Wandkontakt nicht mehr richtig frei schwingen kann.

Und Schaumstoff: evlt auch mal auf ner Sperrmülldeponie eine alte Matratze abgreifen, viele bestehen ja aus Schaumstoff und haben keinen Federkern oder so. 


Die Tennisbälle werden so nen schweren Schrank nicht tragen, das wäre sogar gefährlich: wenn EINER dann nachgibt, kippt der Schrank.


----------



## AchtBit (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Leg was unter, dass die Vibration dämpft. Gummistreifen oder stell den Schrank auf Spikes.


----------



## Timsu (14. Juli 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> oder stell den Schrank auf Spikes.



Dadurch würde er nur noch mehr vibrieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Die schwingenden Flächen müssen gedämmt werden. Jede schwingende Fläche wird wohl extra zu bekämpfen sein, da führt nix dran vorbei! 

D.h. Schwerfolie innen an die Türen sollte helfen. Das Zeug ist ja extra für sowas gemacht und kommt bei Car Hifi oft zum Einsatz. Alternativ hilft alles was die Masse der Türen und Wände erhöht. Z.B. auch Holzbretter(reste) die von innen drangeschraubt werden.

Ansonsten wird auch helfen die waagerechten schwingenden Flächen zu beschweren. 30kg unten im Schrank nutzt nix wenn die Böden darüber schwingen. Das muss auf die schwingende Fläche. Damit wird die Resonanz verschoben und wenn man es richtig macht aus dem Bereich der angeregt wird. Normalerweise schwingt aber ein Regalboden, auf dem etwas steht/liegt nicht mit. Ist der Schrank denn leer?

Den Schrank zu entkoppeln und wo drauf zu stellen dürfte gar nix bringen. Der Schrank wird ja durch den Luftschall zum Schwingen angeregt und nicht durch den Körperschall des mitschwingenden Bodens nehme ich an. Abgesehen davon ist der Schrank vermutlich nicht so stabil, dass eine einzelne Maßnahme alle Schwingungen beseitigt. die einzelnen Flächen schwingen ja unabhängig voneinander.

Versuche daher erst mal rauszufinden welche Teile denn mitschwingen und welche nicht (die Türen sicherlich...). Das kannste einfach rausfinden indem du die Türen, Wände usw. einzeln mit der Hand beruhigst. So haste mal einen Anfang...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Zappaesk beschreibt es schon gut. Vermutlich sind es die Türen oder andere große Flächen des Schranks, die in dem Frequenzbereich ihre Resonanzfrequenz haben und entsprechend zum Schwingen angeregt werden. Eventuell steht der Subwoofer auch so, dass gerade dort beim Schrank die Druckamplituden sehr hoch sind (=der Bass ist dort laut).
Wie schon gesagt wurde: Erst einmal schauen, was genau da überhaupt schwingt. Eventuell könntest Du auch mal den Subwoofer anders aufstellen und schauen, ob das Besserung mit sich bringt.


----------



## shoKKwave (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Zur Spiegelfolie:

Klappt mit Sicherheit nicht bei tiefen Frequenzen!

Hol dir besser einen neuen Schrank, alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht zu aufwendig und wird auch nicht gut aussehen


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Hab das Problem das bei mir die ganze Wohnung vibriert. Also muss ich mir ne neue Wohnung suchen?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Hab das Problem das bei mir die ganze Wohnung vibriert. Also muss ich mir ne neue Wohnung suchen?



Wohnst du in nem Container?!


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Nein, sollte ich?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Na wenn die Wohnung vibriert, dann liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es ein Container ist. gemauerte Wände vibrieren jedenfalls bei einer nicht sofort taub machenden Lautstärke nicht. Meine Holzwände im übrigen auch nicht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Ich sag mal so, in meiner alten Dachwohnung (Mittlerweile Gästewohnung) (Eigentumshaus) vibrierts wenn ich unten in meiner Bude voll auf dreh. 
Wer hört denn nicht Laut Musik?


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Versuchs mal mit meiner Methode: 4 Füße aus Waschmaschinengummi/Polysyrolplatte/Waschmaschinengummi/Filzplatte für Fußböden. Die Füße sind zumindest bei mir 7x7cm und wuchten meine 32kg Nuberts 
Gegen Vibrationen durch Schalldruck kannste eh nix machen, außer Zimmer umstellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Gegen Vibrationen durch Schalldruck kannste eh nix machen, außer Zimmer umstellen.


 
Gerade gegen den kann man was machen indem man gezielt die Resonanzfrequenzen der mitschwingenden Teile verstimmt. Bei nem ganzen Zimmer wirds natürlich schwieriger als bei nem Schrank.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Und was kann man machen wenn die Möbel im ganzen Haus mit wippen?  was wär da von der Masse am günstigsten um diese Möbel zu Dämpfen?


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Was man da als Masse (Schwerfolie, Holz,...) nimmt ist ja egal. Wichtig ist, das es genug ist um die Resonanzfrequenz zu verstimmen. Die Position ist auch wichtig, aber ich denke es erklärt sich von alleine, dass eine schwingende Fläche in der Mitte und nicht am Rand oder Eck beschwert werden muss.

Alternativ kann man schwingende Flächen auch aussteifen. D.h z.B. eine Dachlatte auf ne schwingende Seitenwand des Schranks (kann man ja innen machen, dann sieht mans net) sollte auch etwas bringen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Mann sei ihr taub
So laut könnte ich nicht aufdrehen ohne das mir die Nachbarn aufn Kopf Springen


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*



byaliar schrieb:


> Mann sei ihr taub
> So laut könnte ich nicht aufdrehen ohne das mir die Nachbarn aufn Kopf Springen



Wie laut ist so laut?


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Naja, die Anlage läuft des öfteren fast bis zum Anschlag.
Das schlimme ist ja der Parkettboden aus den 50ern der so derbst schwingt, egal wie man den Subwoofer entkoppelt. Es schwingt einfach alles mit. Zum Glück ist meine Omi nicht mehr die jüngste und hört auch nicht mehr alles. 
Die Nachbarn wohnen weit genug entfernt. Da mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Zapaesk hat eigentlich genau alles erklärt. Da ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
Alternative wäre nur ein wenig leiser Musik zu hören.
Man könnte natürlich mit einem exakten Equalizer auf die Eigenfrequenzen rausfiltern. Die Frage ist, ob die Musik sich dann noch gut anhört bzw. ob man es Schmalbandig genug machen kann, damit man den Unterschied kaum bis gar nicht hört. Einfacher dürfte aber wohl das Beschweren der Flächen sein.

Edit: Gerade die niedrigen Frequenzen vom Subwoofer brauchen gar nicht direkt in den Boden übertragen werden. Die verlieren so wenig Energie auf lange Strecken, dass die auch ohne Probleme im größeren Umkreis über Luftschwingungen alles zum Vibrieren bringen.

Edit2: Das Parkett muss aber ziemlich schlecht verklebt sein, wenn das Geräusche von sich gibt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Dann noch eine frage: Wie kann man schwingende Glaszimmertüren, Vitrinen mit Glastüren und Komplettglasvitrinen beschweren? Geht das denn überhaupt?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Genau wie du alles andere beschwerst. Sieht halt nur meist nicht soll aus. Man könnte auch eine zweite Glasscheibe aufkleben. Ist natürlich dann teuer und wenn du pech hast, hast du dann nur eine andere Frequenz. 
Ich würde da mal testen, ob es noch immer passiert, wenn du die Vitrinen um ca. 0,5 Meter bis 1 Meter verstellst (jeweils von einer Wand weg und ein mal von beiden Wänden weg). Wenn man Pech hat, stehen die gerade einfach an einer Stelle, wo sich die Wellen überlagern.
Sollte das der Fall sein, kann das Umpositionieren des Sub oder der Vitrinen eine dauerhafte Lösung sein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Ok, danke dir. Dann werde ich mir mal was einfallen lassen und die Boxen umstellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*

Bei Glastüren und Vitrinen kann man natürlich nicht so einfach was draufkleben. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man die Optik erhalten will - davon geh ich aber aus.
Glas hat normal aber eine sehr hohe Steifigkeit und eine entsprechend hohe Eigenfrequenz. Evtl. ist es daher gar nicht die Schallabstrahlung der schwingenden Scheibe das Problem sondern das Klappern, wenn die Tür gegen ihren Anschlag schlägt. Dagegen kann es helfen diesen zu bedämpfen. Z.B. mit nem Stückchen Klebefilz. Da gibts doch auch so Klebeanschläge aus durchsichtigem Gummi - die sind auf Glas gut zu verstecken. Ausprobieren, das kostet ja praktisch nix.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schrank vibriert zu stark beim Bass Suche Lösung*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Naja, die Anlage läuft des öfteren fast bis zum Anschlag.


 
Das scheint dann aber, als wenn Deine Omi nicht die einzige im Haus ist, die nicht mehr alles hört. Ich empfehle mal eine Audiometrie beim Akustiker zu machen. Die meisten bieten das schon kostenlos an, und die Ergebnisse können schnell mal überraschen.


----------

